# Problem mit Tomcat5.5 unter Debian



## Gast (16. Nov 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Tomcat5.5 unter Debian laufen. Jedesmal wenn ich den Tomcat start
schreibt er mit folgendes Fehler in die LOG-Datei




```
16.11.2007 15:26:35 org.apache.commons.modeler.modules.MbeansDescriptorsDOMSource execute
SEVERE: Error reading descriptors 
org.w3c.dom.DOMException: NOT_SUPPORTED_ERR: The implementation does not support the requested type of object or operation. 
   at org.apache.xerces.dom.CoreDOMImplementationImpl.createLSParser (source file unknown)
   at gnu.xml.dom.DomDocumentBuilderFactory.newDocumentBuilder (DomDocumentBuilderFactory.java:87)
   at org.apache.commons.modeler.util.DomUtil.readXml (DomUtil.java:294)
   at org.apache.commons.modeler.modules.MbeansDescriptorsDOMSource.execute (MbeansDescriptorsDOMSource.java:130)
   at org.apache.commons.modeler.modules.MbeansDescriptorsDOMSource.loadDescriptors (MbeansDescriptorsDOMSource.java:120)
   at org.apache.commons.modeler.Registry.load (Registry.java:819)
   at org.apache.commons.modeler.Registry.loadDescriptors (Registry.java:931)
   at org.apache.commons.modeler.Registry.loadDescriptors (Registry.java:909)
   at org.apache.catalina.mbeans.MBeanUtils.createRegistry (MBeanUtils.java:1358)
   at org.apache.catalina.mbeans.MBeanUtils.<clinit> (MBeanUtils.java:98)
   at org.apache.catalina.mbeans.GlobalResourcesLifecycleListener.<clinit> (GlobalResourcesLifecycleListener.java:65)
   at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke0 (Method.java)
   at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke (Method.java:255)
   at java.lang.reflect.Constructor.newInstance (Constructor.java:90)
   at java.lang.Class.newInstance (Class.java:1143)
   at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.ObjectCreateRule.begin (ObjectCreateRule.java:205)
   at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Rule.begin (Rule.java:152)
   at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Digester.startElement (Digester.java:1275)
   at gnu.xml.stream.SAXParser.parse (SAXParser.java:442)
   at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Digester.parse (Digester.java:1561)
   at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.load (Catalina.java:489)
   at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.load (Catalina.java:523)
   at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke0 (Method.java)
   at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke (Method.java:255)
   at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.load (Bootstrap.java:266)
   at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.main (Bootstrap.java:431)
```

Kann mir jemand helfen dieses Feheler zu behaben


----------



## maki (16. Nov 2007)

Was kommt raus wenn du folgendes an der Kommandzeile eintippst?


```
java -version
```


----------



## Gast (16. Nov 2007)

das wird angezeigt wen ich java -version ausführe


```
SableVM version 1.13
- compile date and time: 2006-08-20 02:50:56 UTC
- gcc version: 4.1.2 20060814 (prerelease) (Debian 4.1.1-11)
- 'real life brokenness' features enabled
- signal based exception detection
- copying garbage collection
- bidirectional object layout
- inline-threaded interpreter
```


----------



## maki (16. Nov 2007)

Nimm das Original Sun SDK, einfach runterladen.

Dann, muss du ein Debian package erzeugen hier ein Beispiel  für das JDK 5, musst halt die Dateinamen anpassen.

Als normaler user:
fakeroot make-jpkg jdk-1_5_0_13-linux-i586.bin

Dann als root:
dpkg -i sun-j2sdk1.5_1.5.0+update13_i386.deb

Danach sollte java -version das original JDK von Sun anzeigen.

Falls nicht, umstellen mit:
update-alternatives --config java

ggf. das selbe nochmal für den java kompiler:
update-alternatives --config javac


----------



## Gast (20. Nov 2007)

ich habe mir das JDK6 heruntergeladen, wenn ich jetzt


```
fakeroot make-jpkg jre-6u2-linux-i586.bin
```

ausführe bekomme ich folgenden fehler:


```
Creating temporary directory: /tmp/make-jpkg.mEvpb16366
Loading plugins: blackdown-j2re.sh blackdown-j2sdk.sh common.sh ibm-j2re.sh ibm-j2sdk.sh j2re.sh j2sdk.sh j2se.sh sun-j2re.sh sun-j2sdk.sh

No matching plugin was found.
Removing temporary directory: done
```


----------



## maki (20. Nov 2007)

Warum das Java 6 *JRE*?
Nimm doch das JDK/SDK, besser noch das Java 5 JDK.
Das Java 6 JDK wird meines Wissens noch so gut wie gar nicht für (Tomcat) Server im Produktiv Betrieb eingesetzt.


----------



## Gast (20. Nov 2007)

habe es jetzt nochmal mit dem JDK5 probiert aber da bringt er mir
den gleichen Fehler


----------



## maki (20. Nov 2007)

Zeig doch mal den Befehl samt Fehlermeldung.


----------



## Guest (21. Nov 2007)

ich habe mein problem gelöst
meine schritte:
1. mkdir /usr/lib/java
2. cd /usr/lib/java
4. chmod +x jre-6u2-linux-i586.bin
5. /tmp/java/./jre-6u2-linux-i586.bin
6. export JAVA_HOME="/usr/lib/java/jre1.6.0_02/"
7. tomcat neustarten


----------

